# Shout out from Las Vegas!



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey IM people, nice to meet you all.  Just thought Id drop in and meet everyone.  Im from Vegas, anyone else?  Well, hope to have some decent threads going.  See ya'll around!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome! 

Ummm,  is up with the loopback addy


----------



## heeholler (Dec 5, 2003)

Howdy there 7 of 9, I mean 127.0.0.1


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2003)

127.0.0.1 welcome to IM! 

very interesting username!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 6, 2003)

I am localhost loopback, gimme ur argnine!

argh!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 7, 2003)

I bunch of us were just out in Vegas for the O!

Welcome


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Dec 8, 2003)

Butterfly, I have lived in Vegas for 10 years and have yet to see that show.  I have heard amazing stories about it.  Did you like it?  Im thinking of taking my girlfriend there for Christmas.


----------

